
Musk Launches Neuralink to Connect Brains with Computers - sethbannon
https://www.wsj.com/articles/elon-musk-launches-neuralink-to-connect-brains-with-computers-1490642652?hn
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13971728](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13971728).

